# Market Analysis Help for Business Plan



## jmjurinko (Feb 19, 2011)

I am currently writing a business plan for my company and I am having a hard time trying to decide what information is relevant for my target market. My brand would be something like Gong Show Hockey, but except for baseball. I just need help knowing what data is relevant and what is not. We want to target Males between the ages of 14 and 27 who have an interest in baseball, or play baseball. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BlackJacketDW (Mar 20, 2011)

Try and think of what other activities these 14-27 years old do when they are not wearing your shirts. Baseball could be a key to start. And Humor. Try working off those you know. What do people that like baseball and humor like. Just examples but try something like that


----------



## jmjurinko (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank You for the direction BlackJacket

Sooo when people are not playing baseball they are most likely watching tv, going out with friends ( to the movies, restaurants, or a bar perhaps), going to school, working out, and playing video games. 

These are some things that people this age are involved in, and also interested in when they are not involving themselves in baseball. 

How would I get concrete statistics from this information to use in my business plan to show that there is a market for my product. I know there is a market i just do not know where to find the information and what information i need as evidence.


----------



## BlackJacketDW (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay Okay Ya because you will be presenting your business plan to someone. There are many websites( I dont know what country you are in but I know in Canada there is) that give statistc reports like that. Also there are many Marketing Research companies who will provide you with that type of info for a small fee. The marketing research companies are not specifically doing it for you, they just have the info so it won't cost you that much. There are websites that offer free. The Canadian government has all sorts of websites like that. 
Try doing some google searches for target market statistics and research. You will be looking for secondary research.


----------



## jmjurinko (Feb 19, 2011)

Yess we do have the Census information that was just released, it is just so confusing to look at all of the different forms and charts. 

I have information about how many college baseball teams there are in the United States, because all of the players could be potential customers. Also i thought about using a statistic about the millions of people who attend baseball games each year. I guess I could also use jersey sales statistics to show that people are willing to spend money on baseball related items. 

Lol this is why marketing was not my major!


----------



## BlackJacketDW (Mar 20, 2011)

Ya I took a small marketing course which I enjoyed. Yes though, it sounds like you are on the right track. Whatever you can relate to buying your products. If you seem lost, ask a friend if they think it relates


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Ive been trying to find this type of info here in the UK and I am struggling lol. Maybe im just looking in the wrong place. This is the kind of info I need to complete my business plan. Good luck and hope you find the information.


----------



## jmjurinko (Feb 19, 2011)

I feel like all have all of the right websites to use from the Census Bureau, but there is so much information I do not know how to narrow it down to relevant data. 

Hope you find what you are looking for TwistedLogic... you have some nice designs on your facebook page. keep up the good work. see like your designs, i feel that if people are into buying trendy good looking shirts with refreshing designs like yours they will. yes there is probably a target niche, but in the end it is what looks good on a shirt and what doesnt. 

Stay on that grind!


----------

